# Diablo 3: Hacker bringen Installationsprozess in Gang - Neues Video aufgetaucht



## FrankMoers (18. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Hacker bringen Installationsprozess in Gang - Neues Video aufgetaucht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Hacker bringen Installationsprozess in Gang - Neues Video aufgetaucht


----------



## Brokensword (18. März 2012)

dieses Musikstück ist einfach epic
wenn man jemanden nur die ersten zwei Akkorde vorspielt, denkt der sofort an Diablo und wills zocken


----------



## kgbsanja (18. März 2012)

sollen die es doch zum laufen bringen...ich werd trotzdem auf den 15.05 warten dann kommt meine CE und alles ist gut


----------



## Worrel (18. März 2012)

Neues Genre für Diablo3: _Hack & Play _


----------



## dibolein (18. März 2012)

Was sollte man davon haben wenn die Chars bei Blizzard gespeichert werden?


----------



## Phone83 (18. März 2012)

dibolein schrieb:


> Was sollte man davon haben wenn die Chars bei Blizzard gespeichert werden?



als ob man dsa nicht auch umgehen kann ... aber soweit ich weiß fehlen da doch eh noch daten .

wegen mir sollen sie es schaffen werd es testen. da blizz ja zu fein ist eine demo vor release zu bringen oder einfach die beta open zu machen


----------



## IlllIIlllI (18. März 2012)

die werden diablo 3 komplett reversen xD


----------



## MrMan (18. März 2012)

Hat Blizz das nicht kommen sehen?


----------



## simba572 (18. März 2012)

MrMan schrieb:


> Hat Blizz das nicht kommen sehen?


 
ja, haben sie und es wird nicht funktionierten bzw. spaß machen. die items zb. liegen auf dem blizzard server.


----------



## Norbi74 (18. März 2012)

Ich hoffe nur, das die Blizzard Anwälte oder wer auch immer, diesen dämlichen Ärschen von Hackern den Arsch aufreißen werden.


----------



## E-K0 (18. März 2012)

was bringt denen den der install.
ohne einen vernünftigen emu + die komplette db von blizzard wird ihnen das nicht sonderlich Spaß bereiten xD

Edit
Vorausgesetzt blizzard wird nicht so dumm sein und sich die D3 db klauen lassen, wie damals bei wow xD


----------



## 5h4d0w (18. März 2012)

simba572 schrieb:


> ja, haben sie und es wird nicht funktionierten bzw. spaß machen. die items zb. liegen auf dem blizzard server.


 
und? wohl boß eine frage der zeit bis es emuliert wird


----------



## E-K0 (18. März 2012)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> und? wohl boß eine frage der zeit bis es emuliert wird


 
das stimmt aber bis dahin ist D3 schon längst raus


----------



## 5h4d0w (18. März 2012)

die rechtsgrundlage würde mich mal interessieren, aufgrund der ich gerade verwarnt wurde. und das werd ich noch bei der redaktion erfragen. das kanns ja wohl nicht sein.

nicht, dass man für eine verwarnung selbst eine rechtsgrundlage bräuchte, aber die begründung war "rechtswidriger inhalt". dabei war der inhalt etwa genauso rechtswidrig, wie jener, den pc-games selber in diesem artikel verlinkt hat (horadric.ru und so).

mal sehen, ob sogar der name des vorher verlinkten projekts gelöscht wird oder bloß links.
heißen tut es jedenfalls "wurstbrot". müssen leute, die es interessiert, halt selber nach der roadmap googlen.


----------



## 5h4d0w (18. März 2012)

E-K0 schrieb:


> das stimmt aber bis dahin ist D3 schon längst raus



ich denk vielen geht es nicht nur darum, dass sie es vor der veröffentlichung zocken wollen, sondern auch darum, dass sie es offline zocken wollen. gab ja zig entrüstete kommentare auf sämtlichen websites als blizzard dieses online-only angekündigt hat.


----------



## Malifurion (18. März 2012)

Ein sinnloses Unterfangen. Die Hacker haben in der Beta es schon nicht geschaft die Datenbank zu cracken, ergo gab es bis dato kein vernünftigen Emulator. Alles wird auf Blizzards Servern gespeichert und da bringt auch eine Vollinstallation des Clienten nichts, außer dass die Festplatte voll wird.


----------



## Exar-K (18. März 2012)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> die rechtsgrundlage würde mich mal interessieren, aufgrund der ich gerade verwarnt wurde. und das werd ich noch bei der redaktion erfragen. das kanns ja wohl nicht sein.
> 
> nicht, dass man für eine verwarnung selbst eine rechtsgrundlage bräuchte, aber die begründung war "rechtswidriger inhalt". dabei war der inhalt etwa genauso rechtswidrig, wie jener, den pc-games selber in diesem artikel verlinkt hat (horadric.ru und so).


Hier werden schlicht die Forenregeln durchgesetzt, auf Inhalte der redaktionellen Newsartikel haben wir keinen Einfluss.
Von daher nochmal: Unterlasse solche Links, etc. in Zukunft bitte.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (18. März 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Hier werden schlicht die Forenregeln durchgesetzt, auf Inhalte der redaktionellen Newsartikel haben wir keinen Einfluss.
> Von daher nochmal: Unterlasse solche Links, etc. in Zukunft bitte.



Hier hat der Moderator (Du?) aber schlicht und ergreifend falsch gehandelt.

Am Link war nichts falsches oder gar rechtswidriges.

Allerhöchstes etwas, das den Moderator persönlich gestört hat.


----------



## 5h4d0w (18. März 2012)

so sehe ich das auch. und das sogar der projektname zensiert wird... na mal sehen, ob sich die pc games redaktion zu dem thema melden wird. 

ansonsten verweise ich auf diesen thread, in dem auch andere ihren unmut (natürlich nicht unbedingt nur zu dieser sache - vielleicht gibt es derartige vorfälle ja öfter?) beschreiben können:
http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-zu-pcgames-de/9307856-zensur.html


----------



## KaiHeins (19. März 2012)

so um leute wo ist zwar ein wenig spartanisch aber ich weiß ja nicht mich juckt es in den fingern um diese hacker zu jagen ..wir leben im jahre 2012 und jede nase kann sich internet leisten für wenig geld ..also ..warum zum teufel liebe hacker last ihre eure schmierigen hände nicht von spielen die mit schweiß zusammengebaut werden und bastelt eure eigenden games und das mimimi ich will lieber offline sein dann meldet euch von facebook ab etc und kauft euch einen gameboy den dort sind eure daten genauso offen gelegt wie ein buch und hat den selben effekt als würdet ihr 6 std lang diablo 3 online zoggen ..soo..sorry mußte mal luft ablassen von mir aus löscht dies aber ich kann so manches nicht mehr sehen bei den forentrollenclans..


----------



## Exarion007 (19. März 2012)

KaiHeins schrieb:


> [...] das mimimi ich will lieber offline sein dann meldet euch von facebook ab etc und kauft euch einen gameboy den dort sind eure daten genauso offen gelegt wie ein buch und hat den selben effekt als würdet ihr 6 std lang diablo 3 online zoggen [...]


 
2 Fragen:
Welchen Gameboy hast du? Und warum zum Teufel hat der einen Internetzugang? Viell meinst du ja die neuen Nintendo (3-)DS, mit denen kenn ich mich nicht ganz so gut aus. Aber ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass da nichts relevantes online gespeichert/ausgelesen wird.

Ja ich weiß du meintest das mit Facebook, aber der "Scherz" musste sein. Und mit Facebook hast du absolut Recht.

Dass du über die Hacker ragest kann ich ja verstehen, bin auch eher dafür sowas zu kaufen (*vorbestellt*). Aber hindern kann man sie nicht wirklich dran. 

MfG
Exarion


----------



## petermay (19. März 2012)

bf3fanboy schrieb:


> hahahahahaaaa, zu 101% wird dieses game vor release am start sein!!Hallo??wenn einer die aufmerksamkeit der hacker und crakcer und revolutzern im netz sicher hat dann Blizzard und vorallem D3, weil man den spasten einfach eine drücken will,BASTA!!!
> die werden es tun, all die vermutungen hier-so lächerlich!!hahaha
> Genau wie bei ubisofts DRM-lol-keine woche lang hielt der und da wurde auch gelabbert das es nie und nimmer gecrackt wird-lol!!
> Und ich bin Gottfroh darüber das es Leute gibt wie die, den sie kämpfen für unsere freiheit!!


 
registriert nur um dir zu antworten...

Es ist vollkommen egal ob der Kopierschutz umgangen wird oder nicht. Das Spiel basiert auf einer verteilten Architektur. Der Großteil der interessanteren Spiellogik, e.g. Item- & Monstererzeugung, Computerintelligenz, werden allein serverseitig berechnet. Das bedeutet, dass selbst wenn das Spiel "gecrackt" wurde, es noch lange nicht spielbar ist. Es fehlen all diese Informationen. Und der einzige Weg diese zu bekommen ist, analog zu WoW, über das Abfangen, Auswerten und Emulieren von Serververhalten. Einfach gesagt: Das Spiel muss mitgeschnitten werden; dessen Verhalten Stück für Stück nachgebaut werden. Eine immense Aufgabe. Illusorisch dass so etwas in nächster Zeit, geschweige denn in näherer Zukunft passieren wird. Vor allem eine exakte 1:1 Version von "emulator": BattleNet ist so gut wie unmöglich zu erreichen.



> kämpfen für unsere freiheit!!


Dafuq did i just read... von Diebstahl zu Freiheit. Hui. Gut..
Ich wollte dir nur zu den technischen Aspekten eine Antwort geben und nicht persönlich werden. Vielleicht kann ja ein anderer Poster noch erledigen?

Schönen Tag


----------



## Tiakara (19. März 2012)

bf3fanboy schrieb:


> hahahahahaaaa, zu 101% wird dieses game vor release am start sein!!Hallo??wenn einer die aufmerksamkeit der hacker und crakcer und revolutzern im netz sicher hat dann Blizzard und vorallem D3, weil man den spasten einfach eine drücken will,BASTA!!!
> die werden es tun, all die vermutungen hier-so lächerlich!!hahaha
> Genau wie bei ubisofts DRM-lol-keine woche lang hielt der und da wurde auch gelabbert das es nie und nimmer gecrackt wird-lol!!
> Und ich bin Gottfroh darüber das es Leute gibt wie die, den sie kämpfen für unsere freiheit!!


 
Ich wünsche das dir genau das passiert was du anderen Leuten wünscht. Sorry, aber so etwas ist einfach nur arm. Keine Ahnung wie ein halbwegs intelligenter Mensch so etwas gut heißen kann... oh wait, ich bin ja von halbwegs intelligent ausgegangen. Habe meinen Fehler erkannt.


----------



## Tiakara (19. März 2012)

bf3fanboy schrieb:


> Und ich bin Gottfroh darüber das es Leute gibt wie die, den sie kämpfen für unsere freiheit!!



Das ist ja mal absoluter Schwachfug. Diese Leute sind der Grund weshalb unsere Freiheit immer mehr eingeschränkt wird. Von wegen für unsere Freiheit kämpfen, was die machen ist stumpfes pöbeln und randalieren. Wenn sie sich wirklich für Freiheit engagieren wollten, dann würden sie es auf eine Art und Weise tun, mit der sie weder unbeteiligten (ja ich meine auch dich und mich) schaden würden noch wäre es nötig das Gesetzt zu brechen. Aber das wäre ja zu umständliche und man könnte sich nicht profilieren, denn das ist das einzige worum es geht. Zu zeigen, ach ich bin ja so viel toller als alle anderen. Nur das es genügend Leute gibt, die hacken können und so einen Mist nicht nötig haben.

@petermay: Auch wenn es eigentlich nicht mein Stil ist, scheint es mir so, als hätte ich das mit dem persönlich werden übernommen.


----------



## truejunglist (19. März 2012)

downloadlink ?

lol, nur Spaß...


----------



## Alexey1978 (19. März 2012)

petermay schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen egal ob der Kopierschutz umgangen wird oder nicht. Das Spiel basiert auf einer verteilten Architektur. Der Großteil der interessanteren Spiellogik, e.g. Item- & Monstererzeugung, Computerintelligenz, werden allein serverseitig berechnet. Das bedeutet, dass selbst wenn das Spiel "gecrackt" wurde, es noch lange nicht spielbar ist. Es fehlen all diese Informationen. Und der einzige Weg diese zu bekommen ist, analog zu WoW, über das Abfangen, Auswerten und Emulieren von Serververhalten. Einfach gesagt: Das Spiel muss mitgeschnitten werden; dessen Verhalten Stück für Stück nachgebaut werden. Eine immense Aufgabe. Illusorisch dass so etwas in nächster Zeit, geschweige denn in näherer Zukunft passieren wird. Vor allem eine exakte 1:1 Version von "emulator": BattleNet ist so gut wie unmöglich zu erreichen.


 

Ist das wirklich so? Das ein recht großer Teil der Berechnungen tatsächlich online geschieht? Dann ist es ja ein halbes MMO um mal ein wenig zu übertreiben. Ich frage nur aus Neugier und nicht um Dich hier irgendwie blöd anzumachen oder so, aber hast Du das aus einer verlässlichen Quelle? Und falls ja könntest Du sie hier bitte verlinken? Mich interessiert es nämlich wie da die technische Seite funktioniert. Na und letztendlich möchte man natürlich gern wissen, was der eigene Rechner noch zum Spiel beiträgt und was im Grunde von Blizzard berechnet wird. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies ein Schritt von Blizzard war um dem duplizieren von Gegenständen und dem verändern von Charakteren entgegenzuwirken oder?

Ich hatte schon angenommen, das ein Emulator für das Battle.net nicht "mal eben so" geschrieben wird. Das es allerdings so komplex ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Naja gut zu wissen, das einem im Battle.net dann wohl nur ehrliche Käufer des Spiels begegnen werden.

Zu unserem leicht verwirrten Möchtegern Revoluzzer  mag ich besser nicht groß was schreiben, sonst verstoße ich hier noch gegen die Forenregeln.


----------



## petermay (19. März 2012)

@tiakara:
Vielen Dank *g*

@Alexey


Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so? Das ein recht großer Teil der Berechnungen tatsächlich online geschieht? Dann ist es ja ein halbes MMO um mal ein wenig zu übertreiben. Ich frage nur aus Neugier und nicht um Dich hier irgendwie blöd anzumachen oder so, aber hast Du das aus einer verlässlichen Quelle? Und falls ja könntest Du sie hier bitte verlinken?


Mit dem halben MMO liegst du goldrichtig. Map Generierung wird auch so berechnet. Und auch der Kampf. Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, dabei ist das das Offensichtlichste.
Eine Quelle findet sich auch noch  Battle.net - English Forums -> No Internet = No diablo 3???



> Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies ein Schritt von Blizzard war um dem duplizieren von Gegenständen und dem verändern von Charakteren entgegenzuwirken oder?


Da scheinst du genau richtig zu liegen. Außerdem erlaubt es den Entwicklern die serverseitigen Logik auch ohne Veränderung am Clientprogramm zu modifizieren, zu "hotfixen".

Blizzard verfügt bei dieser Art von Architektur ja über ein riesiges Know-How. Solch ein Wissenstransfer ist da ein logischer Schritt.

LG

p.s.


> Mich interessiert es nämlich wie da die technische Seite funktioniert


random technical fact:
Ich erinnere auch noch ein Video, in dem erläutert wurde inwiefern D3 sich anders verhält als WoW bezüglich der Datenbankstruktur. In WoW benötigen Items nur einen Zahlenwert zur exakten Identifizierung. Bei Diablo 3 funktioniert das auf Grund der dynamisch generierten (prefix/postfixes) Attribute nicht mehr so.


----------



## cryer (19. März 2012)

Ich frage mich echt immer, ob solche News sein müssen?
Demnächst bei pcgames --> Autoknacker hebeln Wegfahrsperre aus, Bankräuber knacken Online-Banking Software.

Dank der Berichte über die Hacker, die halt leider auch nur Kriminelle sind und kein Robin Hood, werden diese Personenkreise gesellschaftsfähig gemacht. Wohin das führt kann man hier ja lesen: die "Helden", die für uns kämpfen... 

Äh, ja, genau. Das restriktive Handeln der Publisher resultiert einfach daraus, dass es Menschen gibt, denen der Mein/Dein-Begriff abhanden gekommen ist. Die immer alles haben wollen, auch auf Kosten der Anderen (zahlenden Kunden)...


----------



## billy336 (19. März 2012)

petermay schrieb:


> Dafuq did i just read... von Diebstahl zu Freiheit. Hui. Gut..
> Ich wollte dir nur zu den technischen Aspekten eine Antwort geben und nicht persönlich werden. Vielleicht kann ja ein anderer Poster noch erledigen?
> 
> Schönen Tag



das übernehme ich gerne für dich...

ich habe auch schon dafür gesorgt. ein paar nette bekannte waren so selbstlos und haben sich mittels ip zugang zu dem ebay account, paypal, online-banking und kreditkarteninformationen über diverse clienten des netten herren zu schaffen gemacht. sie werden auch, nachdem alll dies, für den wohldienenden zweck der freiheit ausgeplündert wurde, seinen slogan rezitieren und für die "freiheit" in seinem näheren bekannten- und verwandtenumfeld kämpfen. dafür erst einmal ein herzliches dankeschön. ich drücke ihnen die daumen und wünsche ihnen viel erfolg. für die freiheit!!!!


----------



## billy336 (19. März 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so? Das ein recht großer Teil der Berechnungen tatsächlich online geschieht? Dann ist es ja ein halbes MMO um mal ein wenig zu übertreiben. Ich frage nur aus Neugier und nicht um Dich hier irgendwie blöd anzumachen oder so, aber hast Du das aus einer verlässlichen Quelle? Und falls ja könntest Du sie hier bitte verlinken? Mich interessiert es nämlich wie da die technische Seite funktioniert. Na und letztendlich möchte man natürlich gern wissen, was der eigene Rechner noch zum Spiel beiträgt und was im Grunde von Blizzard berechnet wird. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies ein Schritt von Blizzard war um dem duplizieren von Gegenständen und dem verändern von Charakteren entgegenzuwirken oder?
> 
> Ich hatte schon angenommen, das ein Emulator für das Battle.net nicht "mal eben so" geschrieben wird. Das es allerdings so komplex ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Naja gut zu wissen, das einem im Battle.net dann wohl nur ehrliche Käufer des Spiels begegnen werden.
> 
> Zu unserem leicht verwirrten Möchtegern Revoluzzer  mag ich besser nicht groß was schreiben, sonst verstoße ich hier noch gegen die Forenregeln.



sry wegen des doppelpost:

soweit ich weiss kommt selbst im singleplayer das von blizzard erwähnte echtgeld-auktionshaus zum einsatz, was heißen würde, dass die "hacker" zugang zur online-datenbank mnit sämtlichen konto und krieditkarten informationen erlangen müssten. gott sei dank gibt es dann noch recht wirksame mechanismen, die ein reloaded oder RAF nicht auf die schnelle knacken können/riskieren werden. somit gleibt der singleplayer gut geschützt. 
was ich mir hingegen vorstellen kann ist, dass es ähnlich wie bei wow emulierte server geben wird auf denen kein echtgeld ah existiert, aber sich leute mit löchrigen datenbanken und vielen vielen bugs zumindest in der diablo welt umschauen können, aber auch das wird nicht einfach, denn dazu gilt es erstmal die db von blizzard zu hacken und nach dem klau der alten wow-db (2005) hat blizzard auch dazugelernt und seitdem wurde auch keine wow-datenbank mehr gestohlen (lich king, cataclysm etc.)


----------



## Insoma (27. März 2012)

bf3fanboy schrieb:


> hahahahahaaaa, zu 101% wird dieses game vor release am start sein!!Hallo??wenn einer die aufmerksamkeit der hacker und crakcer und revolutzern im netz sicher hat dann Blizzard und vorallem D3, weil man den spasten einfach eine drücken will,BASTA!!!
> die werden es tun, all die vermutungen hier-so lächerlich!!hahaha
> Genau wie bei ubisofts DRM-lol-keine woche lang hielt der und da wurde auch gelabbert das es nie und nimmer gecrackt wird-lol!!
> Und ich bin Gottfroh darüber das es Leute gibt wie die, den sie kämpfen für unsere freiheit!!



Hahahahahaaaa, zu 101% wird dieses game vor Deinem Schulabschluss am start sein!!Hallo??wenn einer die aufmerksamkeit der Lehrer und Betreuer und Ärzten an der Schule sicher hat dann Legastheniker und vorallem DU, weil man den Lerngestörten einfach helfen will,BASTA!!!
die werden es auch bei Dir tun, all die vermutungen hier-so lächerlich!!hahaha
Genau wie bei Ulms Albert Einstein-lol-keine 8 Jahre brauchte der und da wurde auch gelabbert das er nie und nimmer Rechtschreibung lernt-lol!!
Und ich bin Gottfroh darüber das es Leute gibt wie die, die Dich nicht abschreiben und selbst für Dich kämpfen!!


----------



## TheChicky (27. März 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> sry wegen des doppelpost:
> 
> soweit ich weiss kommt selbst im singleplayer das von blizzard erwähnte echtgeld-auktionshaus zum einsatz, was heißen würde, dass die "hacker" zugang zur online-datenbank mnit sämtlichen konto und krieditkarten informationen erlangen müssten. gott sei dank gibt es dann noch recht wirksame mechanismen, die ein reloaded oder RAF nicht auf die schnelle knacken können/riskieren werden. somit gleibt der singleplayer gut geschützt.
> was ich mir hingegen vorstellen kann ist, dass es ähnlich wie bei wow emulierte server geben wird auf denen kein echtgeld ah existiert, aber sich leute mit löchrigen datenbanken und vielen vielen bugs zumindest in der diablo welt umschauen können, aber auch das wird nicht einfach, denn dazu gilt es erstmal die db von blizzard zu hacken und nach dem klau der alten wow-db (2005) hat blizzard auch dazugelernt und seitdem wurde auch keine wow-datenbank mehr gestohlen (lich king, cataclysm etc.)



Es gibt keinen "Singleplayer" in D3. Du kannst im Battlenet alleine spielen, aber einen lokalen eigenständigen Singleplayer gibt es nicht. Das Auktionshaus liegt selbstredend auf den Blizzardservern. Emulierte Server - die sehr wahrscheinlich mehr schlecht als recht funktionieren - wird es sicher irgendwann(!) geben, genauso wie bei WOW.


----------

